# Vererbung mittels abstrakter Klassen



## vanchu (17. Mai 2021)

hh


----------



## mihe7 (17. Mai 2021)

Ganz einfach:

Du brauchst eine nicht-abstrakte Klasse, um eine Instanz zu erstellen.
Eine nicht-abstrakte Klasse, darf selbst keine abstrakten Methoden enthalten, muss also alle abstrakten Methoden des Supertyps implementieren.


----------

